# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Ilirët - diskutimi mbi ta

## Leonard Alili

Mund tju duket pabesuar por esht e vertet.
The Villanova culture e Italise se veriut ose Bologna e sotme e cila i perket viteve 1000 p.k ishte pothuaj identike me kulturat e Adriatikut te lindjes ose Iliret, gjithmon duke u bazuar ne faktet arkeologjike. Pas Villanoves vjen Kultura Este 700 p.k qe ishte gjithashtu identike me ato Ilire vecanerisht me Liburnet.
Etrusket nuk po i permend se dihet qe erdhen prej fisit Ilir te Lydias  nga Azin-Minore rreth viteve 1100 p.k.
Next jan Kultura Pikene e Italis se mesme 500-200 p.k fjalori i te cileve permban shum terma Ilir. Edhe arkeologjia bie dakord me linguistiken ku shum varre qe jan exploruar dhe nga gjetjet qe jan zbuluar ne ta tregon se dhe Pikenet  shum koh me par emigruan nga Adriatiku i lindjes.   
Kulturat e Italis se jugyt si Oskano-Umbria ,Samnitet githashtu kan pas shum gjera te perbashketa me Iliret, duke filluar nga gjuha e deri te menyrat e jeteses .
Nga argumentat e mesiperme del qe banoret e gadishullit Apenin emigruan nga Adriatiku i lindjes rreth viteve1200 p.k dhe u vendosen aty ku jan edhe sot, po ashtu si Arbereshet e Skenderbeut te cilet ben te njejten gje 2500 vjet me pas.

----------


## une_online2003

leonard eshte nje konstatim i guximshem ky qe se kemi degjuar deri me sot ....megjithate do ishte me interes te na sillje ca te dhena me shume ..asgje s'eshte tabu ....une per vete skam asnje te dhene .....megjithate do  doja te  dija me shume rreth kesa..kush mundet te kete te dhena ..  ju lutemi ....flm

----------


## Leonard Alili

Mr 2003 esht nje liber ne Anglisht me titull <Italy before Rome>
Aty ke cdo gje qe te duhet .
Po me premtove qe do ma kthesh prap un ta dergoj ate

----------


## dodoni

Leonard mund te na japesh me shume te dhena per librin. 
Une kam lexuar nga shume autore te huaj se etrusket dhe pellasget kane qene i njejti komb, mendoj kane folur te njejten gjuhe dhe kultura eshte e njejta. Herodoti i cileson pellasget si krijues te racave njerezore.  Nga te gjitha te dhenat historike deri me tani, del se shqiptaret jane pasardhesit e vetem direkt te ketij populli, kurse popujt tjere qe te gjithe (per Europe e kam fjalen, por mund te jete edhe per gjithe Boten), jane krijuar nga po ky komb, pra nga stergjysherit tane. 
Pershendetje 
Rrofshin Shqiptaret e Bashkuar dhe Shqiperia e Bashkuar

----------


## kesulkuqja

Pershendetje Leonard dhe urime per guximin qe ke treguar duke bere nje pohim te tille. Vertet per tu admiruar!! Vetem do te sugjeroja nje liber qe e kam studjuar vjen ne shkolle qe tregon krijimin e italise dhe ndoshta te ben te ndryshosh mendim. Me autor barry powell, titullohet "Classical Myth".
e.

----------


## Seminarist

Mu me duket se ketu po injorohet inteligjenca e kombit tone, me keto lloj komentesh. Edhe ajo qe te ben per te shkulur floket (pse jo, shyqyr qe s'jena tullac, edhe e kena kete mundesi) eshte se ketij injorimi bere inteligjences, i vihet titulli: "te lumte, atdhetar!!!"

More te nderuar, ku po shkoni keshtu?

quo vadis albanesi?

**********************

leonard Alili (te pershendes),

a nuk me tregon edhe dicka?

Me kete pohimin tend, ti jo vetem qe i ke dhene fund pafundesise se pafundme te debateve te gjendjes se Italise ne periudhen para romake, por ti nderkohe *ben nje zbulim te dyte, me te pamundshmin*.....

Italianet e sotshem (qe dilkan shqiptare) ti po na i nxjerr se jane te njetit me Romaket e dikurshem?

Po si ore, po sikur rrugave te Italise te jesh, a nuk ke degjuar edhe aty si i thote Italiani i veriut atij te jugut: "Ik ore afrikan!"?

----------


## Nika

Për ty Klod çdogjë në favor të historisë sonë të duket e pamundur. Sipas filologut italian Catapano ka shkrime në Egjypt me prejardhje të gjuhës pellazgo ilire të vjetra 12000 - dymbëdhjetëmi vjetë. Lexo : www.mjellma.org   në rubriken  top tema.

----------


## Bel ami

Fiset e Veneteve ne Italine Veriore qe mendoheshin se flisnin te njetjen gjuhe me Iliret,nuk jane Ilire,sepse gjuhesisht tani eshte vertetuar se ata nuk flisnin Ilirisht dhe gjuha e tyre nuk ishte dialekt i ilirishtes.

----------


## Seminarist

Shifni, shifni me te forten. Mistiku thote: *Per ty Klod, cdo gje qe eshte ne favor te kombit tone, te duket e pamundeshme*!!!!!!

Ore, une nuk kam pare si juve! Ju me te vertete te injoroni ne kuptimin e plote te fjales.

Mistik, pse, ta zeme se Italianet dolen ilire, e ta zeme se e te gjithe historianet, paperjashtim, vertetojne ne menyra te palekundeshme se Iliret jane ruajtur 100% nder shqupptaret e sotem tosq e gege.

Ta ha menja ty se keto dy perfundime do ti shtojne ndonje favor shqipnise????

Oj kuku.....

ore Mistik, po nuk ka se si shpjegohet ndryshe qe ne Kosove ka "mbijetuar" 2% e katolikeve, se si hyn kujt ne xhep me konvertu ket nivel qe po shoh me ty!!!!

Ju, patjeter, qe do kujtoni se une po tallem me ju, apo p ju ofendoj. Jo te nderuar, une o ju bej nje nder shume te madh: *Njihni vetveten*!

*******************

Rregull 1: O milet, te shkruarit e dhe te botuarit e nje libri, nuk e zgjidh perfundimisht hipotezen historike!!!!

Dmth, te qenit Liber, nuk te ben ty fakt.

ju akoma s'dini ca eshte fakti, e nga se dallohet nga teoria e libri, e ju doni me lexu!

----------


## Leonard Alili

Vellezer Ilir kam respekt per pergjigjet tuaja dhe te me falni qe nuk ua shpjegova me qarte subjektin e mesiperm-
Kesulkuqe po do te dish historine reale te Proto-Italise mos u beso historianeve Italiane ,apo Greke se ata githmone kane shkruar me perbuzje rreth nesh.Une nuk e di se ku ndodhesh por shiko mos gjen ndonje liber rreth historise se Italise perpara Etruskeve dhe Romakeve,ose me mire Italia ne epoken e Bronxit,d,m,th behet fjale per vitet 1100-900 P K. 300 vjet para shfaqjes se Etruskeve dhe 600 vjet para Romakeve.
Pra si e shikoni dhe vete eshte shume e nderlikuar,se Romaket nuk dolen papritur dhe zaptuan Italine.Procesi i formimit te tyre si nje fis ishte i gjate dhe i nderlikuar,megjithate Romaket krenoheshin me prejardhjen e tyre prej heroit Trojan Enea qe sic dihet i perkiste rraces Ilire, i cili pas shkaterrimit te Trojes emigroi ne Italy dhe sipas historianit dhe shkrimtarit Virgil prej tij rrodhi rraca Romake.
Por une nuk bazohem ne legjenda.Ipotezat e mia bazohen te faktet arkeologike,per arsye se dokumenta apo doreshkrime mbi historine e Italise Antike nuk egzistojne ,dhe arkeologjia eshte e vetmja menyre ne kete fushe.
Po jua shpjegoj qarte dhe thjeshte.
Ne periudhen Etrusko- Romake d,m,th 600-200 P,K gadishulli  Apenine ishte i populluar nga keto rraca native ose vendase.
Ne veri -lindje te Italise ndodheshin Estet ose Eneti ,ne veri-perendim Ligurians,ne perendim  Etrusket, ne lindje Pikenet , ne jug-perendim Romanet, ne jug-lindje Osko-umbrian,ne jug Mesapiket dhe ne Sicily ndodheshin Sikelet.Tani nga tekstet dhe inskripcionet qe keto fise kane lene pas del se gjuha e tyre ka nje origjine te perbashket qe pasi erdhi ne Apenine u nda ne dialekte te ndyshme.Te gjejme se cili prej ketyre fiseve erdhi i pari duhet te gjejme se cili ishte me i vjeteri,dhe ketu hyjne ne pune gjetjet arkaologike.Arkeologet kane zbuluar se ne luginen e Po-se rreth viteve 1400 P K banonte nje fis qe ata e quajne Terramara People.Gjetjet qe jane bere ne varret e tyre tregojne se ata ishin shume te afte ne perdorimin e bronzit i cili nuk njihej ne Italy para tyre,riti funeral ishte cremacioni ose djegia e kufomes,dhe Urnat ose poci ku mbahet hiri i kufomes dekoroeshin me figura gjeometrike si rrath,katrore dhe me e rendesishmja me Swastika ose kryqi i thyer te cilet Iliret e konsideronin si figure te shenjte.
Tani ne e dime qe Iliret ishin te paret ne perdorimin e bronzit,gjithashtu ata i digjnin kufomat dhe arti i tyre ishte gjeometrik i paraqitur me rretha,spirale dhe swastika.
Sic e shikoni edhe vete Terramara people dhe Iliret gjerat me kryesore qe nje rrace nuk i humbet kur emigron ne nje ambient te ri i kane te perbashketa.Pas ardhesit e Terramara people ishin The Villanovans ,kultura e te cileve arriti kulmin ne vitet 800 P.K, por u shkaterrua nga Etrusket ne vitet 600 P.K,keta fundit per arsye mos bashkimi u pushtuan nga Romaket,te cilet sishin gje tjeter por pas ardhesit e Villanovave.Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja qe Romaket habiteshin pse gjuha e tyre ishte aq e ngjashme me ate te Enetit ose Veneti sepse dhe ata ishin pas ardhesit e Villanovave. Megithate heren tjeter do ju dergoj disa shkrime ne gjuhen e fiseve Proto-Latine qe dhe ju te bindeni qe Italianet e sotem sjane gje tjeter por koloni Ilire.  
Sa per ty Klodi Italiani i veriut i thote atij te jugut Afrikan per arsyen se Sicilia gjate Midle Ages u pushtya nga Arabet.   
 U mundova tua shpjegoj sa me qarte,por sic e shikoni eshte shume e veshtire,dhe me vin shume keq qe historia jone nuk njihet ,por me kalimin e kohes te shpresojme qe librat e historise te shkruhen ashtu si duhet .Por nje gje dihet ama,librat duhet te shkruhen nga ne Iliret se te huajve nuk u vin mire qe ky popull i varfer me ekonomi te rrenuar njehere e nje kohe ishte ajka e Evropes dhe paraardhesi i popujve te saj.

                 Per Enean

----------


## Seminarist

Leonardi!

1) take it easy man. Neser do te te sjell edhe une ty dicka. Vetem, duhet te dish, se nuk flitet ne histori me: "*dihet, apo eshte fakt"*, pa e permendur me pare se cfare dihet, edhe cili eshte fakt!!!!

2) Nuk flitet ne histori me, italianet etj, na kane inat, e shkruajne me perbuzje per ne!!!!

3) Historia der me sot, nuk e ka zhvedosur Trojen, o te nderuar. vtem ketu, ne kete forum, po hidhen siguri te tilla!!!!

4) lere me pastaj, qe u dikerka qe Enea ka qene ilir. Edhe kete arkeologjia e vertetoi?

po mire, te gjithe iliret, me keq se ne paskan qene? Te gjithe greqisht shkruanin e flisnin ata?

Se nuk ka asnje dokument ilir ne ilirisht.......gjitshka eshte edhe njihet prej greqishtes edhe eshte e dokumentuar ne greqisht.

Napoli edhe e gjithe Itali e jugut!

sidoqofte, ta sjell une ty me fakte, nje *hipoteze* shume me te pranuar ne qarqet shkencoro-historiane!

shendet!

----------


## Leonard Alili

Mr klod une zakonisht nuk lodhem tu mbush mendjen te tjereve megjithate po te jap <another chance>.
Vargjet e meposhtme jane marre nga libri i shkrimtari Amerikan J.P.Mallory .
The major language of southern Italy was Messapic.
A combination of ancient historical testimony tracing Messapic tribes to Illyria coupled with archaeological evidence for cross-Adriatic connections in ceramics and metalwork have promptet linguists to link Messapik with Illyrian. 
The hard linguistic evidence is minimal since there are no Illyrian inscriptions and the link must be based on personal and place names.Consensus does support such  a link but not without hesitation;

Mr Bel  Ami .
Keto vargje jane per ty.
Finally,in the Veneto to the northeast we have Venetic,the language of the Iron Age Este culture.The over 200 inscriptions were written from the sixth to the first centuries B C.In addition,there is toponymic evidence which here relates the territory of the Veneti to the tribe of the Liburni of Adriatic Illyria.       
Hope you happy now.
Gjithe te mirat .

----------


## Seminarist

> _Postuar më parë nga Leonard Alili_ 
> *Mr klod une zakonisht nuk lodhem tu mbush mendjen te tjereve megjithate po te jap <another chance>.
> Vargjet e meposhtme jane marre nga libri i shkrimtari Amerikan J.P.Mallory .
> The major language of southern Italy was Messapic.
> A combination of ancient historical testimony tracing Messapic tribes to Illyria coupled with archaeological evidence for cross-Adriatic connections in ceramics and metalwork have promptet linguists to link Messapik with Illyrian. 
> The hard linguistic evidence is minimal since there are no Illyrian inscriptions and the link must be based on personal and place names.Consensus does support such  a link but not without hesitation;
> 
> 
> Gjithe te mirat .*



Leonard! A e kupton tekstin qe me sjell si prove mua?

shih: "*The major language of southern Italy was Messapic. A combination of ancient historical testimony tracing Messapic tribes to illyria coupled with archeological evidence for crros-adriatic connections in ceramics nd metalwork have promtedlinguists to link Messapic with illyrian!!!!!*

Vere fjalet e nenvizuara (disa prej te cilave, besoj se ti i ke shkruar gabim, si promted edhe jo promptet!

perkthimi: "Gjuha kryesore e Italise jugore ka qene mesapik. *Nje kombinim* i deshmive te hershme historike qe i shpien fiset mesapike tek Iliret, e dyfishuar me *evidenca arkeologjike te lidhjeve nder-adriatike ne qeramike edhe punnime me metal,* i kane *shtyre linguistet* qe ta lidhin gjuhen mesapike me ilirishten!

*Koment:* Sic e sheh edhe vete, i gjithe ky pohim ka per baze fjale (emra e folje) supozuese e jo faktuese, si kombinim; evidenca; shtyre!

Nuk ka asnje shkrim qe te flase direkt per keto gjera.

Per te mos lene menjeane individualitetin e studiuesve ne keto fusha, te cilet nuk perfaqesojne te gjithe arkeologjine edhe gjuhesine!!!!!

----------


## Leonard Alili

Mr Klod une nuk jam mjeshter i gjuhes Anglese,por jam krenar  qe jam mjeshter i historise Shqipe dhe me vin shume keq qe se ke idene se si ndertohet historia e nje kombi ose nje rrace.
Une do mundohem te te jap nje shpjegim,por po degjove mua hiq dore nga keto debate pa kuptim.
D m th sipas teje duhet te kete shkrime qe te vertetojne originen ,apo mardheniet e popujve.
Po kur shkrimet nuk egzistojne?
Si dhua ti historia nuk dihet?
Dhe jo gjithmone shkrimet per historine jane reale se edhe historianet me me fame kan bere gabime.
Po te jap disa fakte,dhe shkruaj diku qe ti mesosh.
Historianet me te medhenj Greke shkruanin per krijimin e Tokes nga Urani icili beri Zeusin,Poseidonin dhe Haden,dhe nga keta dolen Hera, Athina e,t,j .
Pas Grekeve dolen Izraelitet me nje Zot te vetem ,pastaj doli Muhamedi dhe pa permendur disa versione te tjera si Budismi apo Hinduizmi.
Per shkencen sot te gjitha keto jane pa baza dhe jo te verteta.
Pra sic e shikon jo gjithmone historia shkruhet drejte.
Persa i perket temes sone mbi origjinen e fiseve Proto-Latine ku shkrimet nuk egzistojne ka shume menyra per te zbuluar origjinen e tyre .
Njera eshte arkeologjia,e cila ndertohet ne kete menyre.
Arkeologet bejne germime ne ato site qe kane qene te banuara ne rastin tone Mesapiket,dhe gjetjet e zbuluara si p sh pocat ,apo varret krahasohen me ato te vendeve perreth.
Prej ketyre zbulimeve eshte vertetuar qe kultura Mesapike ka qene e njejte me ate Ilire,dhe kjo teori eshte 100 here me e sigurt se ajo e shkrimeve.
Pra ti do apo s do Mesapiket ishin Ilir dhe mua me behet qejfi <but I dont know about you>        

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## ornament

Leo, ta zeme se shuhet njerezimi ne kete moment, pas kesaj ne toke vijne marsianet qe reken te zbulojne historine, duke gjetur xhinsa gjithanej e te njejtat vetura e shishe e gota, do mendojne se kane te bejne me te njejtin popull, po a eshte kjo e drejte.

Pastaj tjeter, ta zeme se dhe italianet jane ilire, po masnej ça del nga kjo, siç e dime (nga bibla) ne fillim ka pas Eve e Adam. Pra s'eshte ndonje zbulim i habitshem.
Apo duke na qit "vellezer" ke shprese se kjo na nderon, na ngren ne pergjegjsi. Mu me duket se jane italianet me shume te fituar, ngaqe jane me ezmere, pra me te per(zi)er.

----------


## Leonard Alili

Mr Ornament se kuptoj c'fare lidhje ka tema jote me subjektin tone. Zbulimet arkeologjike te Mesapikeve jane identike VETEM ME ILIRET jo me gjithe boten dhe persa u perket marsianeve qe nuk egzistojn, sikur ata te vijne ne Toke, ata me njehere do ta kuptojne qe ajo ka qene e banuar nga rraca ose popuj te ndryshem sepse ne Afrike ata do gjejne kasolle me kashte, ne Arabi do gjejne Xhamira the callma, ne Evrope do gjejne Kisha dhe xhinkse kurse ne Kine do gjejne tempuj.
Po degjove mua harroj keto teori te papjekura se edhe une dikur keshtu si ty mendoja qe njerezit jane te gjithe njesoj me origjine nga majmunet, por ketu ne Evrope mesova shume gjera reth patriotizmit se americani eshte krenar te jete american, italiani eshte krenar qe eshte italian dhe greku eshte krenar qe eshte grek, prandaj eshte mire qe edhe ne shqipetaret te jemi krenar per rracen dhe origjinen tone.


                       respect per Iliret kudo qe jane

----------


## korçar

Po, po, eshte shume e vertete!
E dini juve qe - mund tju duket e pabesuar por eshte e vertete - "UNiverSI" (kur mos kem njeri!) e ka prejardhjen nga Shqiperia!

----------


## Ryder

Kto deklarata jane tipike per te gjithe popujt.
Edhe serbet thone zoti esht serb e xhamajkjanet thone esht xhamajkjan.
Un kam degju refugjate qe kane qene ne Greqi qe jane nacionalistet me ekstreme (siper realitetit) e thone qe te gjitha gjuhet vijne nga shqipja e te gjithe popujt europiane kane vjedhur nga shqiptaret etj etj, dhe kuptohet qe keto gjera s'jane te bazuara askund por thohen nga eksperiencat negative qe kane pase ne Greqi ose vende tjera.
Megjithese s'jane te verteta keto deklarata, prape s'jane as te demshme e as unike duke konsideruar malin me propagande qe bejne greket e serbet kunder nesh, 
vec mundesisht futini ne website te huaja t'ja mbushni mendjen atyne se ne e kena te mbushun  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bel ami

Leonard  nuk e kuptoj si Iliret kane lene dokumente ne Italine veriore a skane lene asnje ne Iliri!
Tani po te pyes per karakterin e gjuheve:
E cfare tipi ishte gjuha Ilire dhe e cfare tipi gjuha e Veneteve,
pra a ishin te dyja Satem apo Kentum?
Ketu eshte edhe arsyeja qe une te thashe se gjuhesisht Ilirishtja nuk ka lidhje me Venetishten.Mos haro se ne toponime smund ta nxjeresh te verteten pasi mund te kemi te bej me ndonje enklave ilire te shperngulur atje.E ti si njeri qe e njeh mire Historine duhet ta dish se popullsite e ardhura ne shume raste jane me te forta se vendasit dhe ushtrojne trysni tek keta te fundit.Kjo provohet ne Ballkan ku dyndjet Sllave i detyruan Shqiptaret te largoheshin neper brigjet e Jonit (nje pjese),ndersa Osmanet i degdisen ne Italine Jugore,Greqi etj.

----------


## Seminarist

Ja ketu dalin te gjitha vetite e njeriut, nga menyra se si e sheh veten.

Leonard, ju me sollet *ne anglisht* nje tekst prove, edhe une te thashe se teksti nuk provon *asgje*, por ne te kundert, teksti *supozon*, edhe keto supozime jane mendime individesh historiane, e jo *te shkences se historise ne pergjithesi*.

Ne kete fushe ka pika te pavertetueshme, se sic po te thone te gjithe ata qe kane mend ne koke, ilirishtja:

1) nuk ka lene *asnje* dokument te shkruar, per ta krahasuar se si ka qene.

2) Romaket e dikurshem nuk perfaqesohen ne menyre te paster nga italianet e sotshem.

3) te gjitha deshmite qe kemi per Italine antike jane ne gjuhen greke, edhe njihen arkeologjikisht edhe demografisht si shperngulje greke, te gjitha ato ku ti flet per Trojen.

4) Tashti, Leonard, Iliret vete kane qene te shumellojshem ne vetvete. Keshtu qe nuk mund te flitet per nje kulture Romake *te njete* me ate ilire. Ky lloj pershkrimi eshte dilentantizem, qe e gjen *vetem nder historianet e pashkolluar, por shume te politizuar ne hipokrizi, ne Shqiperi, sic edhe mund ta shohesh fare qarte kudo.....!*

5) Pastaj, sic e u tha ketu, iliriteti i romakeve eshte nje ceshtje qesharake sot, per italianet e sotshem, edhe aq me teper, sikur nga ky lloj iliriteti tu parashtrohej ideja e te qenit *afer shqiptareve*.

ps. kur nuk je specialist anglishteje, mos paraqit "fakte" qe as nuk jane te tilla, e as ti vete nuk i kupton nga gjuha, edhe se dyti mos u rrej kaq shpejte te na besh leksione historie.

shnet!

----------

